# PR on basis of Quota work permit



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Friends

I am in South Africa on Quota work permit and have been employed here. I want to apply for Permanent Residence and facing some doubts. I was going through the form BI 947 and was looking for the supporting documents. I have following queries - 

a. Will I fall in the category? - 15.6 Category 27 (a): Main applicant has received an offer of permanent employment which falls within the yearly
limits of available permits prescribed from time to time for each sector of industry, trade and commerce in
regulation 33 (10). 

b. If yes then what does these 2 points says, can you please explain? - 

1st -->> Certification by the (prospective) employer’s chartered accountant that the position exists and that the position and related job description
was advertised in the prescribed form as set out in regulations 28 (5) and 28 (6) and no suitably qualified citizen or resident was available
to fill it.

2nd -->> Certification from the Department of Labour that the terms and conditions of the work offer are not inferior to those prevailing in the
relevant market sector for citizens or residents.


PLease guys if anyone have any information please share it with me. THanks in advance!!

thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

The issue with Quota Work Permit is confusion all around. However, the law only allows a person with Exceptional Skills Permit to apply for PR. This has not been the case however as several HA affairs offices also consider applications for people with a Quota Permit and a permanent job to be under scarce skill category.

I, for one, applied under such circumstances. I also would like to add that I had worked for 5 years on a General Work permit and thereafter I applied for a Quota Permit. When I went to Home affairs with the intention of applying on the basis that i worked for 5 years which in my opinion I think was an easy route but upon seeing my Quota Permit, the officials told me to apply on the basis that i have Qouta Permit and a permanant employement contract. They told me it would be faster and straight forward. I applied in December and yesterday i got an SMS of finalisation. Just 3 months. I do not know the outcome as yet though as with HA you never know.

In terms of what category you fit that is the right one - Category 27 (a). For me they didn't ask all those documents

Even the minister have been quoted saying they give priority to work, qouta skills and scarce skills applicants. 

One more thing. the Quota Work permit is to be repealed starting 1st of April so you better hurry otherwise Home affairs will start telling you different stories later on.


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thxx Skilled for your suggestion. Yes, I can apply for PR at the moment as I went to Germiston Home affairs office and enquired about this and the officials themselves told me that I can apply for this. Yes u r right, I shall apply before 1st April. 

Ohh I am also not sure about the documents as these were mentioned in the form. May be I have to enquire them going one more time.






Skilled said:


> The issue with Quota Work Permit is confusion all around. However, the law only allows a person with Exceptional Skills Permit to apply for PR. This has not been the case however as several HA affairs offices also consider applications for people with a Quota Permit and a permanent job to be under scarce skill category.
> 
> I, for one, applied under such circumstances. I also would like to add that I had worked for 5 years on a General Work permit and thereafter I applied for a Quota Permit. When I went to Home affairs with the intention of applying on the basis that i worked for 5 years which in my opinion I think was an easy route but upon seeing my Quota Permit, the officials told me to apply on the basis that i have Qouta Permit and a permanant employement contract. They told me it would be faster and straight forward. I applied in December and yesterday i got an SMS of finalisation. Just 3 months. I do not know the outcome as yet though as with HA you never know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Skilled. 

Did any official from Home Affairs call you on phone or paid you a visit to interview before you got the SMS of finalisation. I applied for my PR in Janaury 2014 but still havent received it in September 2014. I called the call centre and was told my application has been refered to Law enforcement and they will visit me for interview. 
Does anyone know if this is how they do things now for PR applications.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

That is an unusual thing. It means they want to investigate you for something.

Your previous VISAs (Quota Work permit and etc) are authentic?
Your criminal record is clean? You have never been convicted even for a small crime?

I just don't know. You know what was in your application.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Skilled said:


> That is an unusual thing. It means they want to investigate you for something.
> 
> Your previous VISAs (Quota Work permit and etc) are authentic?
> Your criminal record is clean? You have never been convicted even for a small crime?
> ...



Skilled. 
Yes. My previous quota wp was authentic and even applied and got an extension based on old quota wp. Never been convicted. If its unusual, I guess the guy at the call centre didnt know what he was saying


----------

